# Can't face more Clomid



## candyflosswombat (Oct 28, 2014)

Have just joined FF and big thumbs up from me for such a great resource - it's reassuring there are people out there in the same situation for support 
I'm 38 and husband is nearly 36. We have been trying to conceive #1 for 16 months. After what can only be described as a battle through the NHS and a really poor experience via one private clinic, we are now being looked after by a lovely private hospital, who hopefully can help us  . We both feel guilty that we are where we are (me especially) because we put babies on hold for careers. Ironically, I'm now in a job I absolutely hate, but feel obliged to stay put where I am, in case I get pregnant 
Blood tests initially showed low progesterone, but great FSH for my age; husband luckily has great swimmers. Consequently, was put on Clomid. Ovulation now looks like it is happening; there have been mature follicles every month . However, every cycle has resulted in a BFN.
Have now been on Clomid for 6 months and what with the disappointment of failure every month, plus the side effects, I really don't think I can hack another month of it. Hubby and I were hoping that Clomid would sort things, but instead it's just made us more down in the dumps - everything now seems to be working, so we are frustrated we can't seem to get anywhere.
Would really appreciate some advice from any others who've been down this road before, or have pearls of wisdom regarding the next step in the journey. Thanks all xx


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi there, I had clomid in the past & I absolutely hated it! The side effects were horrid. I wasn't monitored on clomid cycles except the last one (had 6 cycles). They found my lining to be very thin, about 5mm and I had cysts from the clomid as well. I quickly moved onto injectables, infact this is my first go on injectables and I had the trigger last night. At my last scan my lining was a whopping 14.5mm!  
I'm not sure if I've helped or not as i'm very new to this myself. I'm also a private patient as i have a child concieved naturally 12 yrs ago.
Good luck with your journey to motherhood  

Lambie xx


----------



## candyflosswombat (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Lambie,

Thanks for sharing your experience - I very much hope the injectables work for you! Are you doing them yourself, or is someone administering them for you? Although I'm fairly used to needles per se, I still can't look when people are injecting me with anything/taking blood etc and don't reckon I'd have the guts to inject myself! Hopefully it's a nice easy process for you and you get the results you want! Do you find you get any strange side effects from injectables, or are they OK to use?

Re: the Clomid, I take it before bed mostly, so I can just sleep off the rotten headache and throbbing eyeballs (totally weird side effect). I've also developed blisters on my stomach mid month recently, which is kind of gross - and probably a good reason why I shouldn't be taking Clomid anymore and should move on to something else.

   with it all! Keep me posted re: your journey - I hope it's a BFP for you soon x


----------



## Dollyb (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello there I am also new to this forum, just today actually! I have been prescribed clomid's just last week and I am waiting to start my next period to take them, a bit worried about the side effects etc, and also if they actually have a high percentage rate of working ?


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanx candyflosswombat,I really hope I get a bfp as I can't afford anymore tx anytime soon. Re the injections, u wouldn't believe but I have a phobia of needles! The needle u use to inject is really small and u barely feel anything. It's like a little mosquito bite or a little pinch. I inject myself as I like to be in control of how fast/slow the needle goes in. If I can handle needles then trust me, anyone can! Sude effects for me were mostly headaches and feeling exhausted all the time and a few niggles here and there followed by lots of cm (sorry,tmi)
I actually found it liafs better than clomid and I responded loads better too. Hope that helps  
Good luck nd lots of baby dust to you hun.

Lambie xx


----------



## candyflosswombat (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Dollyb,

Good to have you on board, I only joined yesterday, but am finding it really helpful to talk to people in the same boat.

Everyone is different, of course, but I found the first round of Clomid absolutely floored me - migraines were awful! Things are not so bad now, but as you can see from my previous posts, there are still some less than desirable side effects (but you kind of just grit your teeth with it and say it will all be worth it in the long run). I'm just a bit worn down with it all now after 6 months with no success 

My suggestion is to take the tablets before you go to bed each night - that way, you sleep most of it off, but it is still doing its job. Worst I've had doing it that way, is a slightly thick head in the morning, kind of like you have had too much to drink the night before. Wears off/easily solved with a couple of paracetamols. You could be one of the lucky ones where it doesn't bother you at all  but if you need to go to work/do anything that requires your full attention the first time you take it, would suggest taking it at night so you don't wipe yourself out.

In terms of success rate, I think it is pretty good at making most women ovulate (I'm guessing you aren't, or it is suspected you aren't, if you are on it?) so in that respect, it's pretty successful. I think I've read that the chances re: a BFP on Clomid is 30% each month - pretty good when you consider for a healthy couple with no issues, it's about 25% a month. However, I'd try to remain optimistic but realistic too - I built myself up thinking it was going to be the answer to my prayers, so am now really disappointed that, six months later (and now ovulating) a BFP is still nowhere in sight!

Let me know how it goes! Best of luck to you xx


----------



## candyflosswombat (Oct 28, 2014)

No Lambie, you are definitely braver than me on the needle front - small or big needle, I still hate them!

Look forward to hearing how it goes this month - keep us all posted xx


----------



## candyflosswombat (Oct 28, 2014)

Well, just gone through my 6th month of Clomid (finished last pill yesterday) and for some reason, this was the worst run yet. Felt absolutely shocking.

Has anyone else felt worse as they have gone along? To be honest, I can't imagine prolonged use does anyone any good!

Am thinking it is probably time to move on, although I'm a bit scared to...I'm pretty sure it'll be IVF moving forward and if that fails...well, I don't want to think about it. As I said at the beginning of this thread, I don't think I can hack any more Clomid and am probably at the stage where I have to admit defeat re: it being successful; what do people think?

Also (and this may be something I need to post on the IVF board), what sort of impact does IVF have on you - I appreciate it is probably stressful and makes you feel a bit rubbish, but so much so that you need to take time off work?


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi,
Im in the same boat except have been for longer  Ive been on Clomid nearly a year...this month I noticed what felt like tiny electric shocks around my ovaries I thought it might be stimuli but then again could it be something bad (I'm going to start a post on this actually see if anyone else has had this) my Dr is useless and hasn't even mentioned the fact prolonged use can think your lining etc so I'm getting really frustrated that I've just been 'left' on Clomid.

Ive only had day 21 bloods on just 3 of these cycles(!) - Dr didn't even ask me how long my average cycle was so day 21 was probably missing the time anyway(!) but it was found to be over 30 (i.e. ovulating) for 2 of these hence they have kept me on it...but home ovulation tests done daily only 1 cycle was a definite yes, I'm going through the same this month that its negative, negative, negative  so I've taken to baby dancing *every night* without fail just incase these tests aren't right and I'm missing the chance! Does anyone else do this?!

As for side effects I honestly haven't had any - except a possibility of it effecting my depression for the worst - however this could obviously be due more so to the fact that this isn't working so I'm getting upset about it naturally..

Again like you I am scared at my next review (Dec) will they try put me on more drugs or go to IVF - both situations seem scary to me...
I watched a few blog type videos on YouTube - about the effects of IVF it was really good to hear the things you don't always read about etc, it seems absolutely awful to go through not only physically but emotionally.
When I read all about Clomid the percentage of women getting pregnant is very high so I thought it was like a little magic pill! So as it hasn't resulted in anything it just makes it harder to stay positive, how can I believe the IVF will work because I've read its worked for other women, it seems so much like the last chance saloon (as I don't know what else there is to try if IVF fails etc) that the pressure for it to work must be immense


----------

